# Nikon FM2/MD-12 problem!!!



## Aviation&Hockey (Sep 4, 2007)

[FONT=times new roman, helvetica, arial, verdana, comic sans MS] I recently inherited an FM2 and MD-12 and am having a bit of trouble working the MD-12. I put the batteries in, put the film in, and then hit the on switch and it doesnt turn on. after a few seconds it does and, even though it is in the single shot mode, it proceeds to take continuous shots, or at least advances the film. Why is it doing this? And how can I get it to stop? I want to use it at an airshow this weekend, but if i can;t get this to stop, im SOL.....please help!! [/FONT]


----------



## jwkwd (Sep 5, 2007)

[FONT=Trebucht MS, Arial, helvetica, Verdana]WARNING[/FONT][FONT=Trebucht MS, Arial, helvetica, Verdana]: According to Nikon,     when the MD-12 is mounted on an FM camera (Serial No. below 3,000,000) *, the camera's     mode selector switch around the shutter release button should be set to "M"     (motor) - the red line on the selector being aligned with the line on the camera     body. This is not necessary with FM cameras (Serial No. over 3,000,000)*. Something to try. This was taken from the mir site.
[/FONT]


----------



## Aviation&Hockey (Sep 5, 2007)

jwkwd said:


> [FONT=Trebucht MS, Arial, helvetica, Verdana]WARNING[/FONT][FONT=Trebucht MS, Arial, helvetica, Verdana]: According to Nikon,     when the MD-12 is mounted on an FM camera (Serial No. below 3,000,000) *, the camera's     mode selector switch around the shutter release button should be set to "M"     (motor) - the red line on the selector being aligned with the line on the camera     body. This is not necessary with FM cameras (Serial No. over 3,000,000)*. Something to try. This was taken from the mir site.
> [/FONT]



There is no mode selector switch on the FM2. at least, not on the black and silver one I have. serial # is 8,239,310, so that wouldn't apply anyways. thanks though!


----------



## jwkwd (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, I saw the FM2 after I copied that into the thread.


----------



## Aviation&Hockey (Sep 5, 2007)

well I may as well forget about this thread. the body is completely shot. cracked at the lens mount's base. no idea how it happened. all I can think of is the stupid USPS not handling it like they should have with FRAGILE written all over it.....oh well....$140 will get me an FE2....


is that better? that's what I hear


----------

